# erreur installation windows 10 bootcamp



## saleem51 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

D'abords étant nouveau je tiens à m'excuser par avance si je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit, aussi après plusieurs recherche dans le forum je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.

Ayant un Imac 27 pouces (fin 2015) avec Mac Monterey j'ai remplacer le ssd qui était dessus (256giga) par un autre de 2 to, pour pouvoir installer windows 10 et ubuntu sans avoir à me soucier de l'espace. J'ai bien réussi à installer windows 10 avec BOOTCAMP puis je suis passé à ubuntu (grâce à refind). le problème est qu'en installant ubuntu il y avait le grub d'ubuntu au démarrage du mac. 

Comme ça me dérangeait un peu j'ai voulu supprimer ce grub (d'autant plus que windows ne voulait plus démarrer après l'installation d'ubuntu j'ai surement du faire une fausse manip quelque part) le souci c'est que j'ai commencé à toucher à des choses auquel je n'aurais pas du toucher. Car en voulant supprimer le grub je suis passé par le terminal (en faisant cmd+R) et j'ai effacer certains disque pensant que c'était le grub alors que ça ne l'était pas ) et quand je voulais ré installer windows 10 par la suite j'avais la fameuse phrase "Nous n'avons pas pu trouver de partition.... alors que le partition BOOTCAMP était bien présente. 

Résultat j'ai ré-éffacer le disque de 2 to j'ai recommencé une installation de Monterey pensant que ça réglerait le problème mais malheureusement rien n'a changer sachant que j'avais deux partition EFI et j'ai supprimé les deux (donc une qui ne fallait pas certainement )


Résultat j'ai l'impression d'avoir même touché au fichier system de base (j'ai refait une installation de Monterey donc de ce coté tout fonctionne mais maintenant impossible d'installer windows avec BOOTCAMP il me ressort toujours la même erreur.

et lorsque je fais diskutil list j'ai tout un tas de disk j'aurais aimé faire le ménage mais je ne sais pas quoi effacer et quoi laisser, si vous pouviez m'aider pour que je réussisse à avoir un BOOTCAMP fonctionnel il faudrait surement supprimer certains volumes mais ayant déjà fait assez de bêtises je pense qu'il serait plus sage que je soit aidé par des experts .


Je vous mets en pièces jointes la capture des disk que j'obtient en faisant diskutil list, je m'excuse par avance étant nouveau sur le forum et n'ayant jamais posté de message je m'excuse si je n'ai pas respecté les règles du forum et je vous remercie par avance pour l'aide des utilisateurs


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2022)

saleem51 a dit:


> Je vous mets en pièces jointes la capture des disk que j'obtient en faisant diskutil list, je m'excuse par avance étant nouveau sur le forum et n'ayant jamais posté de message je m'excuse si je n'ai pas respecté les règles du forum et je vous remercie par avance pour l'aide des utilisateurs


Bien, on ne va pas perdre de temps au lu de toutes tes malheureuses manipulations. Par contre, tu mentionnes avoir fait plusieurs installations, or il semblerait à la base que tu n'as pas sélectionné la racine de ton SSD.

Pour un bon formatage tu suis cette séquence...




...en 0) un clic sur *Présentation* et tu sélectionnes *Afficher tous les appareils*. En 1) tu sélectionnes la racine de ton SSD et pas ce qui est en dessous, en 2) un clic affichera les autres options. En 3) donne un nom explicite comme *Macintosh SSD* histoire de bien le différencier, en 4) tu sélectionnes le format APFS et en 5) tu sélectionnes impérativement *Table de partition GUID*. Un clic en 6) lancera le formatage. Ensuite tu peux réinstaller macOS Monterey.


----------



## saleem51 (12 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, on ne va pas perdre de temps au lu de toutes tes malheureuses manipulations. Par contre, tu mentionnes avoir fait plusieurs installations, or il semblerait à la base que tu n'as pas sélectionné la racine de ton SSD.
> 
> Pour un bon formatage tu suis cette séquence...
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Tout d'abords merci infiniment pour la réponse et l'aide que tu m'apporte vraiment mille merci !

Par contre voila ce que j'obtiens que j'affiche les disque (en pièce jointes ) en fait même quand je veux mettre à la racine j'obtiens 2 disques interne et un image disque. Du coup à quoi correspond APPLE SSD qui fait 24 go ?  et l'image disque ? dois-je les effacer ou m'occuper uniquement du disque de 2 to (le Samsung).

Encore merci !


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2022)

saleem51 a dit:


> Par contre voila ce que j'obtiens que j'affiche les disque (en pièce jointes ) en fait même quand je veux mettre à la racine j'obtiens 2 disques interne et un image disque.


Et si tu relisais lentement ma réponse en commençant par 0), je crois que tu vas trouver ton erreur.


----------



## saleem51 (12 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Et si tu relisais lentement ma réponse en commençant par 0), je crois que tu vas trouver ton erreur.


En fait j'ai tellement galeré que j'ai peur de faire encore des bêtises, après avoir  bien relu ta réponse je pense que  c'est le SSD de 2 to que je dois selectionner (Le Samsung) enfin... j'espère....avoir bien compris  en tout cas encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2022)

saleem51 a dit:


> après avoir bien relu ta réponse je pense que c'est le SSD de 2 to que je dois selectionner (Le Samsung) enfin... j'espère


Arrête de penser que, sélectionne la racine de ton SSD Samsung et fais le formatage. Tu es bien conscient que ça effacera tout, alors avant d'aller plus loin, vérifie que tu as sauvegardé tes données personnelles.


----------



## saleem51 (12 Août 2022)

Oui je sais que ça effacera tout j'ai déjà sauvegarder toutes mes données, je viens de formater le Samsung  et j'ai relancé une installation de Monterey en tout cas merci beaucoup et j'espère ne pas t'avoir trop déranger vraiment merci pour ton aide


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2022)

saleem51 a dit:


> Oui je sais que ça effacera tout j'ai déjà sauvegarder toutes mes données, je viens de formater le Samsung et j'ai relancé une installation de Monterey en tout cas merci beaucoup et j'espère ne pas t'avoir trop déranger vraiment merci pour ton aide


Il n'y aucun dérangement, par contre retiens bien la procédure pour faire un formatage correct, mémorise le fait qu'il faudra toujours sélectionner la racine d'un disque dur.


----------



## saleem51 (12 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y aucun dérangement, par contre retiens bien la procédure pour faire un formatage correct, mémorise le fait qu'il faudra toujours sélectionner la racine d'un disque dur.


Oui c'est bien mémorisé ! d'autant plus que je compte refaire la même chose avec mon macbook pro, donc ça me permettra de ne pas faire les mêmes erreur


----------



## saleem51 (12 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y aucun dérangement, par contre retiens bien la procédure pour faire un formatage correct, mémorise le fait qu'il faudra toujours sélectionner la racine d'un disque dur.


Bonne nouvelle ça a effectivement fonctionné vraiment mille merci tu m'a rendu le sourire !!


----------

